# Article: Transportation to Medical Appointments Can Be Tricky for Solo Agers



## officerripley (Nov 12, 2022)

From the article: "There are local organizations that offer rides, but research and planning may be required...If you're having issues finding transportation to and from medical procedures, Gerhardt says not to look to your doctor's office for help. 'I know of some doctor's offices that had granted to hire professional social workers as discharge planners, but most of those grants dried up. So many people in medical offices or hospitals don't know what resources exist.'"

"..._*Can*_ be tricky," "...research and planning *may *be required..."?: LOL. To read the rest of the article: https://www.nextavenue.org/transpor...166652184&mc_cid=7b9adeb4b6&mc_eid=7db4a22a9a


----------



## Pepper (Nov 12, 2022)

We all know of the problems @debodun has been having with this issue!


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)

The problem I ran into was that everyone I asked said, "Uber", but that is not a method the hospital allows. They want a "responsible" person to be the driver - someone that can wait there and also drive me home as opposed to a medi-van, taxi or Uber that lets you off and doesn't wait.

I live alone and my closest relatives are some cousins that are either busy working, aren't speaking to me, or live too far away. I did manage to get help through the church I attend, but I get the feeling that I am wearing out my welcome there very quickly. The people that helped me don't come right out and say it directly, but their attitudes and expressions don't leave much to the imagination. I offer to pay for their time, gasoline, and to buy a meal for them, but so far, no one so far has accepted these. I believe the problem stems from the unexpected involvement it requires. Perhaps people just think it will be once or twice - they don't realize how many follow-up appointments the doctor requires and how far away her office is (60 mile round trip).


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 12, 2022)

I live in a rural part of PA. The idea that "local" organizations offering rides" is a myth. For me, the nearest driver was over a hundred mile away in New Jersey. Before I was able to drive, it cost me $80, one way, to go buy cab to the doctors. To get groceries, round trip was $100. And supposedly, there are bored housewives rearing to make an extra buck as a car service-yeah, right, and what do you want Santa to bring you? From experience, I found that a lot of orgs,. have 'programs' to help those who need rides. But that's the problem, they have 'programs', they don't have cars, nor drivers. I don't like to admit this, but now, that I can drive, I won't volunteer, you'll be spending the rest of your life waiting outside some doctor's office.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2022)

I am dealing with this now and dealt with it twice in August.  I'm scheduled for a heart cath on Monday afternoon, and was told that they didn't allow Uber to do that.  My response was simple - I have no choice but to use Uber or the cancel the surgery.  Then they said, well, your doctor has to give us the necessary form that blah blah blah.  It's called CYA medicine.

And if you live alone, which I don't, then they want to keep you overnight and/or schedule a home nurse to be with you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> It's called CYA medicine.


I know what you mean by that. I never remember having to sign do many release forms absolving the doctor of responsibility if something goes wrong during surgery. If you sign, you can't sue them. If you don't sign, they won't do surgery.


----------



## Remy (Nov 12, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. And yes we all know what deb has gone through and it's terrible. I experienced it myself with the cataract surgery. It's not right. I was fine and dandy after the medication and all I needed was a drive to and from the procedure. And CYA is what it's all about. Not the patient! We should be able to sign a form: 'yeah bleep you, I won't sue, let me go home by taxi or car. Get my procedure done. Bye'


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 25, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I live in a rural part of PA. The idea that "local" organizations offering rides" is a myth. For me, the nearest driver was over a hundred mile away in New Jersey. Before I was able to drive, it cost me $80, one way, to go buy cab to the doctors. To get groceries, round trip was $100. And supposedly, there are bored housewives rearing to make an extra buck as a car service-yeah, right, and what do you want Santa to bring you? From experience, I found that a lot of orgs,. have 'programs' to help those who need rides. But that's the problem, they have 'programs', they don't have cars, nor drivers. I don't like to admit this, but now, that I can drive, I won't volunteer, you'll be spending the rest of your life waiting outside some doctor's office.


Thanks for sharing your experience. So many seniors perpetuate the myth about help that is available without ever having experienced the help themselves. They are just blowing hot air about the programs they've read about. You summed it up very well when you said many organizations have "programs" but not people to help you. These mythical "programs" just look good on paper and provide offices and salaries for social workers but not the kind of help the elderly need.


----------

